# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Y Baylor - Trường đại học Y khoa đứng trong top 10 Hoa Kỳ

## Bongdaplus

Trường y khoa tại Baylor College of Medicine có thời hạn nộp đơn vào ngày 1 tháng 11. Lệ phí đăng ký tại Baylor College of Medicine là $ 100. Học phí của nó là toàn thời gian: $ 29,900. Tỷ lệ *giảng viên*-sinh viên tại Baylor College of Medicine là 3.1: 1. Trường y tế có 2.785 giảng viên toàn thời gian và bán thời gian cho nhân viên.

Baylor College of Medicine nằm ở Trung tâm Y tế Texas ở Houston. Sinh viên y khoa có thể khám phá nhiều cơ hội ăn uống, mua sắm, thể thao, nghệ thuật và giải trí ở Houston, cùng với khoảng 20.000 mẫu công viên công cộng và nước mở. Nhưng Trường Y Baylor không phải lúc nào cũng ở Houston; ban đầu nó được thành lập ở Dallas vào năm 1900, chuyển đến Houston năm 1943, và trở thành một tổ chức độc lập từ Đại học Baylor vào năm 1969.

Ngày nay, sinh viên BCM có thể theo đuổi bốn chương trình bằng kép khác nhau của MD. Chương trình đào tạo nhà khoa học y học kết hợp một MD với bằng tiến sĩ, và bao gồm các cơ hội nghiên cứu trong một số tổ chức, bao gồm cả Đại học Rice , cũng ở Houston. Thông qua một chương trình khác, trong quan hệ đối tác với trường Đại học Rice Jones School of Management , sinh viên BCM có thể kiếm được cả MD và MBA trong năm năm để họ có thể tiếp tục làm việc trong lĩnh vực chăm sóc sức khỏe và quản lý khoa học đời sống.

Sinh viên Y khoa Baylor quan tâm đến các vấn đề sức khỏe cộng đồng nên kiểm tra chương trình MD / MPH với sự hợp tác của Trường Y tế Công cộng Đại học Texas , và những người khác có thể theo đuổi chương trình MD / JD thông qua quan hệ đối tác với Trung tâm Luật Đại học Houston .

Baylor College of Medicine là nơi có nhiều chương trình được xếp hạng hàng đầu, bao gồm cả các chương trình trong Khoa Nhi, cung cấp đào tạo cư trú về khoa nhi và học bổng chung trong các lĩnh vực cụ thể hơn trong lĩnh vực này. Sinh viên BCM cũng có thể kiểm tra 12 tiến sĩ của trường chương trình trong các trường đại học khoa học y sinh.

*Sinh viên* BCM có thể bổ sung cho các nghiên cứu của họ bằng cách tham gia vào hơn 30 tổ chức sinh viên, từ Hiệp hội Sinh viên Nhi khoa, đến Hội Sinh viên Y khoa La tinh, đến Câu lạc bộ Khiêu vũ Xã hội BCM.

----------

